# Ford or Dodge



## 23717honda (Jan 14, 2008)

Just sold my 2003 2500HD chevy, Gas motor. I just purchased my 5 th wheel last month , went out and put a hitch in the back, pulled my trailer to Jasper TX. With all 4 of us in the truck loaded down with supplys and food my truck struggled up the hills pulling my 32.5' 5 th wheel.So I just sold it Thursday. Now Iam looking to buy a used  f250  but I hear bad things about the 6.0 . I once owned a 7.3 , I had no problems with it. I also like the Doge 2500 diesel. I found a few here in Houston TX. They run around 17 to 22k.with anywhere with 120k to 180k  miles. Looking for any suggestions.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 14, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge

Your GM truck probably had a 6.0.  No compairson to diesel.  Go get you a GM Duramax diesel.  Forget the Ford.  Dodge would be my #2 option.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 14, 2008)

RE: Ford or Dodge



I had a Dodge 2500 Turbo Diesel and loved the truck. Put 140,000 miles on it with few problems. It was getting tired and I needed to spend some big bucks on things like ball joints, brakes/rotors &tranny. Opted for a new Duramax/Allison. Really no comparison! The Silverado is also very comfortable whereas the Dodge definitely road like a truck. Whether Dodge or GM...at least consider a diesel. Major difference in towing ease. JMHO

Best of luck!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge

Hey Ken u know u'r gonna start something around here with that statment       :evil:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge

Now Rod you know thatKen and Scooter IS telling the truth. Chevy rules, solid as a rock!!!! Chevy man always will be


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 14, 2008)

RE: Ford or Dodge

SORRY that should have been Steve not Scooter in last post


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 14, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge



We put a fifth wheel hitch in a 2008 Chev. 3500 Dually today. I was drooling. Fantastic truck Drove it some, love the handling, power, ride, etc. GM has not let me down in '08. Just wish I could afford one.

Honda said he had a gas GM truck, looking at Ford and Dodge diesels. I just told him he needed to look at theGM diesel.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 14, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge

Man, but the COST on one of those 3500s is murder!   :dead:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 14, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge

Hey Tex, you get what you pay for.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 14, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge

Lordy, Lordy hallelujah.  My Dodge rides like a car.  Maybe it's because I have a 4x2 and it has rack and pinion steering.  Did I mention it costs less than a GM.  HEARD THE NEW DODGE RUNS REAL QUITE.  Can't quite remember who mentioned that.  Of course if your talking used, a nice "06" 4spd auto is quite a bit cheaper than the GM. Then of course the Cummins diesel will run longer harder than the GM :laugh:  :evil: Did I forget anything???


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge

see i knew Ken would stir up the stew        :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge

it just one's opinion against another. I like Chevy and Dodge no Ford for me. Some think that Ford rules the truck world, that is the opinion of a Ford owner. I think that Chevy rules  but that just my thought! But who care what you drive, if it's your and you are making the payment or if it's pay for you are the one who is happy and that all that matter. Happy Rv'ing


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 15, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge

 Ford,  :bleh: GM,  :laugh: Dodge CTD. :approve:

Hey Hollis hope you're not taking my response too serious about this .  They all work.  Ford has had some problems in the past (6.0 L Power Stroke), but who knows about the NEW EMISSION CONTROLLED low sulfur emission engines.  

My Dodge is almost paid for so of course it's the best.  Went for a ride in Kenneth's GMC.  Seems like a good'un.  I really do prefer the Cummins over the V-8 diesel engines because it has fewer moving parts and has been around a lot longer.  I get close to 24/mpg running at 55/mph empty, so I can't complain.  Just my opinion.

The "which one is best" question is just fun to hash over when we get bored.  I do try to point out + & - aspects (between the lines) about each when someone is actually trying to make a decision based on facts and not likes.  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 15, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge

Hey DL, you did leave something out.  Was it not you that told ME about the new Dodges exhaust catching on fire or something like that??? :evil: 

I know they will work it out, and yes they are real quite, but I have heard from some others that Cummins and Dodge jumped the gun on the new engine, exhaust, etc.  Time will tell.  

Of course, what you own is always the best.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge

Hey DL we are just poking fun at each other. if we are happy with what we HAVE them that all that matter. by the way where are you now , heard you are heading out West.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 15, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge

Hey Kenneth, did I say something about catalytic converters catching on fire and melting.  I can't remember.  You know what they say about short term memory when you get in your twilight years. :approve: 

Hollis, I'm still in the panhandle of Florida.  Won't be heading west until early spring.  When the time comes I'll be moving so fast I won't be able to smell that good smellin Dodge Cummins diesel smoke.  Oh well, we all have to make sacrifices. :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## 23717honda (Jan 21, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge

Thanks for the info but I broke down and found a 2003 7.3l f250 crew 4x4. I love it now I am going to buy a performance chip and haul ass.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 21, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge

At least you got the 7.3.  

Do you know about the recall on the cam position sensor?  It is going on now.  I know 2 locally that have had it done on their 7.3.  Too bad Ford would not support me when I had to pay for 3 of the darn things.  They wait until most have been replaced by customers :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge

there is also a prob with an injector miss in 7.3 ,, it's caused by the wiring harness getting chaffed by the valve cover over time ,, the VC gasket gets spongy and the VC wears into the harness for the injectors ,, it usally occurs on the left bank or the driver's side ,, i my self have done 4 of these ,, and it's kinda pricey ,, but if think what the 6.0's are going thru ,, u'r lucky    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:   
But agian Ford knows about it ,, but no recall ,, and bty the durmax is made by Isuzu ,, but i guess u knew that ,, sorry just random thought here      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 22, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge

Hey 23717 have fun RVing and keep in touch.  Let us know how the 7.3 Power Stoke is doing.


----------



## wildcatbrownhound (Jan 22, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge

I just purchased a 08 Silverado 2500HD,Duramax/Allison, It is like nothing I have ever had before. For a long time the Cummings engine was king. (never heard of a Cummins truck) The Duramax/ Allison is a hard package to beat. As for price I could not find much difference around here. (Nashville, Tn,) Just my 2 cents worth. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge

hey wildcatbrownhound welcome to the forum I am with you on the Silverado best darn truck I have ever own. If I didn't have a MH I would buy a very good 5er and an a 08 duramax with an allison tranny to pull it with. and let DL smell my smoke   aayway happy rv'ing


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 22, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge

Hey wildcatbrownhound, welcome to the forum.  Funny I've never heard of a Duramaxy/Allison truck before either.  Maybe The "Cummings" and the "Durmaxy" can build a truck to put the engines in. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: Just pullin your leg a little.  We do that from time-to-time here. :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 22, 2008)

Re: Ford or Dodge

wildcatbrownhound whew, finger wore out just typing that handle.  Welcome to the forum.  Watch DL he keeps his nose in that Dogde tailpipe and it kinda messes up his thinking sometimes.   :laugh:    He might even tell you he picks up speed when going uphill but after smelling those Dogde fumes everything looks up hill to him :evil:  :laugh:


----------

